# Unlimited modeling



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2014)

Just has been sent with these shots by my friend who serves in the KFOR , Kosovo.

Let me somebody else says " I can't "....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2014)

And a couple more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2014)

And one more....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2014)

That is really amazing, such creativity. Using pull-tops for an engine! That's really something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

Those are pretty impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2014)

How the f...??


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 28, 2014)

Really creative, great talent right there!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2014)

I second Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

Absolutely well done....!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Simply amazing.


----------

